

Booting the Analytics Application: Ruby, Avro, Pig, Voldemort, Sinatra - rjurney
http://datasyndrome.com/post/13707537045/booting-the-analytics-application-events-ruby

======
rjurney
I, the writer, am trying to get more ruby people using Pig and hadoop.
Feedback appreciated.

~~~
patio11
Ruby person here. I keep wanting an excuse to try Pig. Is there any reason to
do so if my entire data set fits comfortably in memory?

~~~
rjurney
There is if you want to try dataflow programming, and hope your dataset grows
to exceed RAM :)

------
ViktorasJucikas
Does anyone have experience doing this in Python stack?

~~~
rjurney
I do, and it is basically the same. Substitute the python avro library for the
ruby one, the python voldemort library, and bottle.py for sinatra and you're
there.

